# Lotion Bar Questions(several)



## Narrow Chance

I have been making the lotion bars and they are moving real nicely. What do you use for a mold? 
What do you put yours is to sell? Where do you get what you put them in? 
How much do you sell them for?? Is it about the same as soap?? ($1/oz) What is a good size? (oz)

Yeah I know.. so many questions. I so enjoy this forum cause it is like chatting with a friend.. and soooo imformative. 

Thanks in advance!!

Rett


----------



## Kalne

I use milky way molds for mine and then I put them in those flat round tins. I cut a circle out of wax paper and put it in the bottom of the tin. Then I saran wrap nicely the bar itself to keep it neat until it sells. I sell mine for $4.00 and they weigh under 2 ounces. I think 1.75 or so.


----------



## Ravens Haven

What size tin do you use? I have looked at tins and can't decide between 2 oz. and 4 oz. i have beeswax on the way so I am needing to try and find tins for the job.

Thanks
Autumn


----------



## Narrow Chance

Thanks Sara. I have been making mine around 1 3/4 ounce each. Pouring in little tupperware bowls.. which is the right size for 4 oz deep tins. I sell without the tin, just the lotion bar for $3. Those darn tins are so expensive.. I'll have to sell them for at least $4 or $4.50 for them both. I've had repeat customers, so I just sell the lotion bar in a small baggie. 
I need a cheaper source for my tins.. don't fall out.. but I paid $2.00 for the first ones I got. Thank goodness I did't buy more. I got them local.. hence the price. 

The cheapest I can find the 4 ounce ones are $.75 cents... unless anyone else has a source that Google doesn't.

Rett


----------



## Kalne

I bought mine at WSP. They are not the 'deep' ones but the flat I think. They are roughly 2.5" round. I cannot remember the price without digging it up but I *think* my cost including the bar ingredients is .65 each. You can also sell refills for less that way customers know they are paying extra for those fancy tins.


----------



## kidsngarden

Just bought 50 2 oz flat tins from Specialty bottle for 46 bucks including shipping.

Bethany


----------



## Narrow Chance

Thanks .. will check those two out.. soon as Autumn tells me who WSP is :biggrin

Rett


----------



## GallopingGoats

I pour mine into .5 oz. tubes and sell them for $1.50. I don't remember how much I paid for the tubes though. Bayousome.com, I think, I haven't had my coffee yet this morning. They were fairly inexpensive or I wouldn't have bought them. I am frugal. Shannon


----------



## Kalne

WSP=Wholesale Supplies Plus www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## Narrow Chance

Got it.. thanks!! 

I thought of doing the tubes.. guess I may have to give that a try. Would be oh so sweet not to have to handle the bar so much. The less steps it is for me.. the better.. and cuts down on my time and in the long run.. the cost to the customer.

Rett


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

GallopingGoats said:


> I pour mine into .5 oz. tubes and sell them for $1.50. I don't remember how much I paid for the tubes though. Bayousome.com, I think, I haven't had my coffee yet this morning. They were fairly inexpensive or I wouldn't have bought them. I am frugal. Shannon


This seems waaaay too cheap to me. I have a hand balm (similar ingredienst I'd think) in a .75 oz twist up tube for 7.50.
Becky


----------



## kidsngarden

Yes, these prices seem inexpensive. I'm planning on selling mine in mold bars, it a tin, for $9.00 and they are 1.4 oz. I sold the .5 oz tubes for $4.00, but people didn't dig the tubes too well, which I though the opposite would be true. I've seen 1.75 oz bars for $11.00 so I'm thinking I am right on in my pricing.

Bethany


----------



## GallopingGoats

I guess it is actually $2.00. I forgot my own price. So you think that is too cheap? I just thought 1/2 an oz. is not much and they are pretty darn easy to make. While the indredients are somewhat expensive I can whip out a bunch of them in no time at all. Maybe I should try and raise the price to $3.00 when market starts back up. Shannon


----------



## kidsngarden

They are very easy to make. But .5 oz lasts A LONG time. That's what people are paying the higher price for. Head down to pike street market and you will see that they go for far more...but that's Seattle, and we are in our little towns. I think too if they are in tins as opposed to tubes they have a more upscale look and can get a better price.

Bethany


----------



## dblvon

Ok, this is probably a stupid question, but what is a lotion bar?


----------



## Kalne

Lotion in bar form. No water means no preservative needed. Your body heat softens the bar (just like a balm only no tube) enough to get some on your skin. Then you just smooth it on. I really like mine.


----------



## redskygal

This is also probably a silly question, but I'll ask anyway. If the lotion bar isn't in a tube how do you apply it? If it is in a "tin" does it get underneath your fingernails when you dig it out? 

Kelly


----------



## kidsngarden

It's molded into a shape and placed in a tin. Mine are honey combed with a bee on it. You take them out and rub..
Bethany


----------



## Narrow Chance

Kelly, I didn't understand them either.. till I make one and used it. 
It's actually lotion.. without the water(and all the other 'stuff'). just the oils (or EO/FO) 
When it hardens.. or goes back to a solid, you place the bar in your hands and the warmth from your hands or body sort of melts it slightly. you can rub it in the palm of your hands, then apply what is on your hands to elbows, heels, anywhere you want it to go. You can put the bar straight on the spot you wish it to go, message the bar a bit, and your body sort of melts it. 
If you never tried one.. it's awesome for dry skin and hands. 
My hubby absolutely loves them. 
I am now mixing and pouring into a 'temperary' mold to remelt later, when i need to add a particular fragrance.
Course.. in my opinion.. the unscented bars are the best.

Rett


----------



## Ravens Haven

Oh I can't wait to start making lotion bars, I am waiting on my beeswax now, when it gets here, oops now i have to find something to mold them in, dang...always something...

Autumn


----------



## GallopingGoats

What about one of those flexible mini muffin pans? That's what I use for my bath melts. Shannon


----------



## Ravens Haven

I hadn't thought about that, thank you I will try them. How much do your bath melts weigh from these molds?

thanks
Autumn


----------



## dblvon

OH BOY! Something else for me to try!


----------



## Narrow Chance

Autumn... your going to laugh, but guess what I use for my molds?? 
Ever have cinnimon rolls for breakfast? well.. we did over the holidays and wouldn't you know.. in the tube of Pillsbury Cinn. rolls is a plastic container of icing. My 'pack rat' instint kicked in.. and I now use that for my molds. They are the perfect size for my lotion bars.. and the best part.. when they are finished.. they fit in a 4 oz deep tin. I could not have found a round mold any better.. or so I think. On top of that.. the tin lid for the icing container fits inside the tin and helps the bar from sticking to the bottom. 
Shhh.. don't let on to the Dough boy that these are a God send. Walmart might go up on the price!!!
(guess you know what we have for breakfast now.. will have to admit.. hubby is getting tired of rolls!!)

Rett


----------



## dblvon

Bethany,
I saw the mold with the bee on top made by milky way molds. Do you use the 4 oz low profile tins with this mold? I finally got my beeswax to try the lotion bars but I don't want to order the wrong tins.
Thanks!!
gail


----------



## kidsngarden

My whole tin situation has been a mess!!! 2 oz in just barely too small, 4 oz too big. So I ordered 3 oz from house of cans and they sent me the Wrong tins (These ugly ones with white labels on the top - but 3 oz flats) They are fixing it all for me, in the meantime I have a wholesale order waiting (she sampled and experiment and has to have them!). So the 4's are too big, three are just right. you have to pour shallow though, meaning don't fill all the way to the top of the mold. 

I have a lot of tins now! I found a milky way mold that works for my 2 oz'ers and just took picks of some "limited edition" bars today so I can use those up. 

Bethany


----------



## dblvon

So sorry your having so much trouble. But thanks for the info anyway.


----------

